# Big enough tube



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!


I'm making this tube apparatus for II set up. 
Is this the right size tube to hold the queen in?


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Without something in the photo to determine the size / scale, it's impossible to even give a WAG.


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

beepro said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> 
> I'm making this tube apparatus for II set up.
> Is this the right size tube to hold the queen in?


Forgive my messy desk, This album has the measurements for the tube set from my Schley 1.02 in mm

http://imgur.com/a/XscUF

Notice the tampered end, that is going to be important if you dont have one on your's (I cant see one but the photo is only from dead on)


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

Thought these might help, still photo and a video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mVvLjl7ZVM


----------

